# newbie :P



## jackiefc (Feb 11, 2009)

Hiya All!!

Thought id join and show me lovely face 

am lookign atm to buy a TT,

err i hate these introduction thingys!!

My names Jackie


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Jackie.....another girlie ...yaaaaaaay!

Welcome to the playground [smiley=jester.gif]

Hev x


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

what you looking for mk1, mk2, coupe, roadster etc


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jackiefc (Feb 11, 2009)

mk1  roadster


----------

